# James Begg: effeminate ministers will not make martyrs



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 21, 2020)

I thought twice about sharing this post, as these words from James Begg are very challenging (and please do not think that I am accusing any ministers here of falling into the category that Begg condemned) but I suppose that they have wider relevance to all Christians. If we lack backbone and principle in days of comparative ease, what will become of us when we are called to really suffer for the gospel. Anyway, here is the beginning of the quote:

We have often admired the unflinching tenacity with which Romish priests cling to very unpalatable dogmas—a wonderful contrast to many Protestants. It reminds one of the saying of the great actor to the minister: “We speak fiction as if it were truth; and you speak truth as if it were fiction.” It is this self-seeking, soft, and molluscous nature, this feeble and compromising spirit, this lack of stern principle, proceeding both from ignorance and the want of faith, that is the opprobrium and disgrace of many in the Protestant ministry. ...

For more, see James Begg: effeminate ministers will not make martyrs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 21, 2020)

N.B. I changed the title of the blog post to "soft" in case anyone got the wrong end of the stick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

